# Halloween costumes!



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

There's even a kitty photobomb in this one


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great pics, in case you missed it there is a Halloween contest right now http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ng-halloween-costume-contest.html#post5015401


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adorable costumes. not only photobombed by a cat, but a black one at that, so fitting.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fabulous costumes, I adore that Lion's Mane!


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool pictures! I really don't like dressing up my dogs or cat, but my family is pressing me to get them Halloween costumes lol.

A dog is a dog, not a living doll to dress up. That's how I have always felt about it, but maybe I'll give in just this once for the family and allow my pups to dress up for Halloween


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

That is so cool


----------



## HollyDog (Sep 23, 2014)

Ha! My husband wanted to join in, so he put holly in his grim reaper costume! She didn't mind too much.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha awesome picture!


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

Barley is not as big of a loser as my Angels turned out to be.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

GuliblGuy said:


> Barley is not as big of a loser as my Angels turned out to be.


 I'm an Angels fan! And I hope Mike S is gone this offseason. He has been in Anaheim WAY too long, and I wanted him removed a few years ago (longer)!

Maybe my wishes will come true soon!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

But that's a very cool picture btw! Where did you get that shirt for your pup?


----------

